# adding another puppy to the house??



## Buddy026 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a male maltese, Buddy who just turned 12 he is very healthy and the vet said will live to at least 16. That being said I want to make sure he is always happy and enjoying life. We got him when my kids were 3, 6 and 9. Now 12 years later 2 are in college and the youngest is 15 and very busy with school life. Up until this year, we have all had time to play with him cuddle with him run around with him and give him never ending tummy rubs. Buddy does not act like your average 12 year old dog he has more energy than a puppy. In order to fulfill this energy he needs someone playing with him 24-7 which is hard for us to do. We have visited the idea of getting another little maltese from a breeder. We don't want to rescue because there would be a larger chance of health issues that come up and we are just not comfortable with the idea. We also want a puppy we do not want to get a dog that is upwards of 15 weeks. My question is would another puppy upset him or make him happier? He loves to play tag with my 15 year old when she gets home from school but between homework, dance and practicing her routines around the house she doesn't have time to play tags every minute she is home. Would another dog enjoy running around with him? Would another dog make my dog feel of lesser value? My dog likes some other dogs and doesn't like some, would a breeder allow me to bring my dog to meet the puppies so we can see which one he gets along well with? Would the breeder bring the dog we think he likes to my house so we can see how they are in our house? Do any of you have experience of adding another dog to the house with a dog 10+ years old? Also my dog is very spoiled! He sleeps in my 15 year olds bed and also is on a half chicken/rice half dog food diet due to food allergies . Would this make the new dog jelous if the new dog was eating dog food and sleeping downstairs? Any advice? Please note we have plenty of time to care for a new puppy and my current dog, I am a stay at home mom so that is not a problem, but I do not have the energy my kids have to chase Buddy around and play tag, I do enjoy taking him for long walks in the park though and laying on the couch watching TV with him which is one of his favorite thinks to do .


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

This is just my experience with adding a new pet. At first, they have acted like they didn't like the new one. But after a week or two, they warmed up and became great friends. It's happened every single time, even though we try to show the same attention to them all. So, even if a breeder does allow you to bring your boy with you, he still may not show you how he will be later on. 

As for food - I am having the problem now of keeping the dogs' food separate. Our Lab, Kaylee, wants to eat all the puppy food for Leila and Leila keeps trying to get to Kaylee's food. I have to keep the cat food up where neither dog can get it. The cats could care less and are happy.

Something to think about though...whenever your current malt passes away, your new puppy would also mourn. I've had it happen with mine. Even 3 years later after our 15 y/o Pom, Copper, died and our Yorkie, Cayce, heard the word or name Copper, he would go searching for him. After Cayce died, Kaylee was sad and moped around. She became very clingy to me. When I got Leila, she completely ignored her and would move away from her for about two weeks.


----------



## Buddy026 (Nov 17, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> This is just my experience with adding a new pet. At first, they have acted like they didn't like the new one. But after a week or two, they warmed up and became great friends. It's happened every single time, even though we try to show the same attention to them all. So, even if a breeder does allow you to bring your boy with you, he still may not show you how he will be later on.
> 
> As for food - I am having the problem now of keeping the dogs' food separate. Our Lab, Kaylee, wants to eat all the puppy food for Leila and Leila keeps trying to get to Kaylee's food. I have to keep the cat food up where neither dog can get it. The cats could care less and are happy.
> 
> Something to think about though...whenever your current malt passes away, your new puppy would also mourn. I've had it happen with mine. Even 3 years later after our 15 y/o Pom, Copper, died and our Yorkie, Cayce, heard the word or name Copper, he would go searching for him. After Cayce died, Kaylee was sad and moped around. She became very clingy to me. When I got Leila, she completely ignored her and would move away from her for about two weeks.


I have thought of how the new pup would behave after buddy passes which is hard to think about  But I do want to make sure Buddy and the possible new dog have the happiest life possible. I know we will all mourn because we love buddy to the moon and back. But I have to think is the thought of mourning a reason not to get a second dog? We know everyone born will die at some point, which I sound emo for writing that haha. But anyways would all the happiness my dog could bring the potential new dog worth it in the end?


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I brought two babies in this past summer. I already had a female that is 8 yrs old. We lost a female last December that Lily mourned for weeks. She is very spoiled. She tolerates the babies and seems partial to the male. Just be prepared for Buddy to ignore the baby at first, he'll probably warm quickly. Just make sure Buddy continues to get enough attention.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Buddy026 said:


> I have thought of how the new pup would behave after buddy passes which is hard to think about  But I do want to make sure Buddy and the possible new dog have the happiest life possible. I know we will all mourn because we love buddy to the moon and back. But I have to think is the thought of mourning a reason not to get a second dog? We know everyone born will die at some point, which I sound emo for writing that haha. But anyways would all the happiness my dog could bring the potential new dog worth it in the end?


No, I'm not saying don't get a puppy for that reason. Just saying it's something to think about. Even if they don't get along at first, they should eventually. Even if the puppy mourns after Buddy passes, it will be sad but he will eventually be back to himself. I took it so hard when Cayce died. I had been wanting to get a new puppy before that happened but then I was glad I waited. After he died, I thought at first I didn't want to have to go through that again and almost didn't get Leila. But then I started changing my mind and feelings and got her. She doesn't replace Cayce but it sure helped lift my spirits and I love her more than I could ever imagine.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a 13 year old maltese Sasha. She was my only pet for the first 12 years of her life. Last year after joining SM and Sasha undergoing a surgery for a benign fatty tumor. I started thinking she was getting old. I decided it was time to add another little one to the family. It might have been for the wrong reasons at first-Since it was mainly because the thought of Sasha passing is to hard to bear. 
But now we all can't be happier. At the same time I can't say it was the easiest transition or that there aren't days that Lola Pink becomes to much for Sasha. But overall they have a good relationship, as I type his they are both cuddling together on the couch. It has made Sasha more playful and she seems happy to have someone to cuddle with in the morning when we are off to work. I could say that having a second dog isn't like having one, at times I feel as if Lola is more bonded with Sasha then with me. It makes me happy but it also makes wonder if it will affect Lola too much when Sasha passes which hopefully is years away. They both compete for my attention but I dont think thats related to there age difference. We try hard to give them both equal attention but while also reassuring Sasha that she is still the Queen of the house!

So I say it could be done! But just be prepared for some bad times but most likely it will only be for a short period or if your lucky maybe they will get along from the start. Good luck with whatever you decide! 

Also forgot to mention that Lola Pink was 6 mths when we got her and I think that made the whole process a lot easier.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 4 fluffs two puppies together that was fine, then added a male puppy, it took a little while, but now the three are best friends, we're still working on getting the newer puppy into the pack. He's a fireball and really goes after the older ones. I really enjoy having more than one fluff. There is nothing better than watching them play together!!I don't have any experience adding a puppy to a hone with an older dog, however, mine were between 1 and 2 years apart.


----------

